
HP buys big into Windows 8 touch devices  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/08/hp-buys-big-into-windows-8-touch-devices/
======
samstave
Frankly who cares what HP does at this point!

They gave up so farking quickly on webOS - and I have not seen a client buy
their servers in a few years, as well as not having spec'd them in a long ass
time... HP is DEAD aside from printers, in my professional opion.

(YES they will always have customers - but not from me)

I have several HP servers DL3 and 5 series sitting next to me right now -
servers whom have had no power in 3 years (385 and 585 series with many gigs
of ram, just sitting in my garage for years)...

I used to be able to disassemble HP servers with my eyes closed - but no
longer. I never interact with them.

If HP were smart they would build a holistic server deployment system with the
following: (disclaimer I design and deploy very loarge corporate networks and
datacenters - but the following is my personal opinion):

Build an open compute server platform with includes:

* chassis-less servers

* integration with BLine/Panduit products to support the previous bullet

* data center infrastucture as a commodity - drop the chassis wrap and adhere to open compute standards

* many other things - sorry too tired to type at this point....

HP has done nothing right in the last few years....

They should have tried to get Marissa rather than let he go to yahoo... I mean
even though Yahoo appears to be a lost cause... HP is in the same boat...

There is so much opportunity for HP - but they have not a single person with
real vision...

/rant (sorry)

